# Flying legends intro..



## Torch (May 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2014)

Holy <BLEEP>, I need a cigarette!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)

Geez... I neeed some beer. Haeding to my kitchen.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2014)

Damn! Going to get a whisky after that...


----------



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2014)

always enjoy propellerhead porn.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2014)

You sir, deserve bacon!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 12, 2014)

thank you. thank you.

that 357th kite in the opening shot threw me for a loop. its a yoxford bird i havent run into before. its a 362nd Sq G4 with a 364th yellow rudder and the 463221 doesnt jive with anything. must be a hermaphrodite that the guy decided to paint up.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2014)

Gotta change my underwear....


----------



## T Bolt (May 14, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Dad, Dad, are we there yet ?!!!
Bobby, that Mustang was painted as 'Candyman' on the starboard side, and 'Moose' on the port side, the latter being an actual aircraft from the Group, from memory. That was the colour scheme in the 1980's / early 1990's, when it was flown by the late 'Hoof' Proudfoot. Got some pics somewhere where he brought it in _very_ low over the trees behind where I'd parked the Fire truck at our local air show - all that can be seen are the spinner and port side exhaust stacks, he was that close!

Really looking forward to going this year, after watching that fantastic video, as I haven't been to 'Legends' for twenty years. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2014)

i didnt see the LH side where it had Moose. but that makes sense ( except for the yellow rudder). G4*S ( actually bar over S ) 44-63221 was 362nd Myron Becraft whose nick name was Moose. 

AF take LOTS of pic for us unfortunate saps who cant make it...

View attachment 262978


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2014)

I need a shower! Man, I wish I was going to be here for that!!!


----------

